# Confident in diagnoses.



## ~DnA~ (Oct 19, 2009)

So after struggling to find symptoms that make sense, it is now apparent that the fish has septicimia. I took it to a vet and was given anti biotics to put in water. What else can I do for septicimia?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I dunno... pray, maybe?

Actually, one of the first things to do is clean up the environment which led to this infection in the first place. Fish in clean tanks don't get septicemia so much.


----------



## ~DnA~ (Oct 19, 2009)

TheOldSalt said:


> I dunno... pray, maybe?
> 
> Actually, one of the first things to do is clean up the environment which led to this infection in the first place. Fish in clean tanks don't get septicemia so much.


If this was due to water quality, Im sure it must have come from one of the last two tanks he was in. It's highly unlikely that the water quality is poor on this third tank. I do water changes 1-2 times a week of approximately 20-30%. God willing, I have not yet ever had a test where any nitrites have appeared in this tank or the second tank. And thus far, there are no nitrates. This also, leads me to believe all this had to have come from the very first tank near the beginning of October, where he got sick with Ick. That tank was a 5 gallon, had a pleco,(who died) no filteration, and the water was never changed. The water began to get very cloudy and smelt aweful. 

I am just surprised that the Septicemia has layed dormant for so long. However, that could also explain the reddening of his outer gills and his unexplained hiding/lethargy. So I am estimating that hes bee sick for over a month... is that a viable possibility?


----------

